

Energy Recycling Phones - seagaia
http://newsroom.ucla.edu/portal/ucla/ucla-engineers-invent-photovoltaic-210685.aspx

======
ColinWright
Here's the same story from a week ago, with some discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2871501>

The same story from another source was also posted the next day here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2875094>

